# Celebrity chef and wife contemplate IVf



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi 

Don't know if you have seen the publicity around Red magazine this month and the interview with the wife of celebrity chef who has shaken up school meals.

I saw an article in Daily Mail on friday saying that the couple are desperate for a son and are contemplating another round of IVF.  They have 2 lovely daughters.  This story made it look like IVF would get him a son, when of course gender selection unless for legitimate medical reasons is not allowed.  i was disappointed in them, as it makes it look like a boy is more important to him than a girl.  Get real Mr Chef, there are loads of women out there with one daughter who would love a second child regardless of gender!!  it would have been ok to say they wanted a third, but to say they wanted a son is reckless.  What if they have IVF and get a girl?  Will they want a refund? I admire them being public about treatment, but gender preference is nuts.  Talking of nuts, i think he may have forgotten too that the male decides gender, so nice loose pants.....


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

oh i know who you mean lol, 

i thought they had there 1st daughter using clomid, as i have her book and she's got pcos like me, there 2nd was quite close to the 1st and a 'natural' (prob the pcos cleared a little bit as she just had a had baby)

haven't seen the article but think it's silly to say such things as wanting a certain gender, it drives me mad when most of us would be thankfull for what we got x

caz x


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, 

I saw this article too but I took it completely different to you. I thought the couple had mused that a boy would be nice and that they recognised that IVF would be a possibility following her previous fertility Tx, but I don't think that they had made that connection of using IVF for gender selection. TBH, I thought the journalist had twisted the words to make it sound more sensationalist and considering it was the Daily Mail, it is not entirely impossible. 

All in all I thought it just another biased view of infertility from the media which does nothing at all to help raise the awareness that we would prefer. 

Weeza


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya,

ive just read it, i found it on the dailymail website online, http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1040313/Jamie-I-desperate-baby-boy-says-Jools-Oliver--poses-seductive-shoot.html

can i just say she looks stunning in the photos!, i do think she might of said oh 'i'd love a boy' or 'jamie would love a boy' and it's been blown up by the stupid media wanting to make it look like more than what it is. 

cazx

/links


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Having found this thread I thought I would read the article to see for myself what it was all about.

I really feel for Jools as I am currently suffering from secondary infertility and even though I have one perfectly wonderful ds it doesn't stop you from wanting another.  I thank my lucky stars every day that I have him but it doesn't stop the worry about not having another or the deep down need for another.  As one lovely lady on here also suffering from SIF said to me - motherhood is like a drug, once you have a taste it just leaves you yearning for more.  

There is no secret between our family and friends that dh and I would like a girl next time, if there is a next time, but that doesn't mean that we would be disappointed with another boy.

I think Jools, at a basic level, forgetting the celebrity side, is a woman suffering from SIF who has made a remark about wanting another child and said 'wouldn't it be nice if it was a boy' and the media have twisted her words and blown it up to be sensationalist .  TBH I didn't make the connection that they were implying gender selection through IVF.

RLH


----------

